# emersed growth



## Ian Holdich (5 Aug 2011)

I have a propagator with some riccia in it on my windowsill and must have chucked these in a month or so back, theres some hygro, anubias, ludwigia and crypts, along with the riccia. TBH honest i haven't really checked on them and forgot about them. I went to fill the propagator with water today and here's what i was presented with.


----------



## Antoni (5 Aug 2011)

Cool, it is amazing how the plants can grow emersed!


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Oct 2011)

just to add to this...i was given some Marsilea hirsuta a month or so back, i didn't use it so it went in the propergator, along with the left over Ranunculus. Here it is a month on









fts lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (14 Oct 2011)

What humidity is it kept at?

My ludwigia has shrivelled up on my windowsill.


----------



## hotweldfire (14 Oct 2011)

Well done with the marsilea. I have some growing in a propagator and it is astonishingly slow. My ranunculus however has gone nuts.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Oct 2011)

> What humidity is it kept at?



I haven't a clue, it's on a south facing windowsill, so gets the heat through the sun (when it decides to come out). It does have a cover over the top.

cheers HWF, it's dead interesting to grow plants like this IMO.


----------



## Ian Holdich (14 Oct 2011)

heres a few more pics...

root system



Ludwigia hidden



new growth



anubias and riccia



java moss


----------

